# Frage zu den Schwierigkeitsgraden



## Tuetenpenner (22. April 2012)

Wenn ich "Normal" durch habe, kann ich ja den nächsten Schwierigkeitsgrad spielen. Wie ist das dann mit meinem lvl 60 Char? Kann ich den da "mitnehmen" oder muss man jedes mal wieder mit lvl 1 anfangen und kann seinen alten Char quasi löschen, wenn man kein Interesse mehr an den niedrigeren Schwierigkeitsgraden hat?


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (22. April 2012)

hä???!

wenn du normal durchhast kannst du neues game mit alptraum anfangen, dann hölle ind inferno. du kannst das game immer wieder neustarten mit einem char und den schwierigkeitsgrad ändern

edit: ah, hm. du musst den alten char in die höheren schwierigkeitsgrade mitnehmen. auf alptraum sind die ersten 3 zombies vor tristram sicher schon auf lvl 25-30. auf inferno sind die ersten 3 zmbies vor tristram dann schon 61


----------

